

Scrapilicious: A Delicious Scraper built in scrapy (python) - josegonzalez
https://github.com/josegonzalez/scrapilicious

======
josegonzalez
A bit of background:

I heard about Delicious closing down while at work, and quickly dumped my
bookmarks. But with all this talk about data liberation, I decided it might be
wise to try and grab some more info. Or at least someone else would.

Then I read this comment (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2014526>). My
immediate response was "Yeah, you could probably build a scraper to do this,
here is how...". That never fixes anything, so like any good hacker, I learned
some python, some new XPath tricks, and here I am.

Have fun with it, and be kind to Delicious.

